# What to look for in a beginners Wood



## ste1010 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi

An update from my other posts where I asked about recommendations for a decent first set of clubs. I actually want for a second hand set of Ping i3 OS irons which seemed comfortable to use and were in good condition apart from a couple of grips and were relatively cheap. Also the shop I got them from said that if in the next couple of months I decide I dont like them they will give me the full cost against a different set.

I am now on the lookout for a forgiving wood at a resonable price (i.e cheap).

I was going to give a driver a miss for now until I get a bit more competent so was thinking of a 3W.

Any advice appreciated

Regards

Ste


----------



## Hissing Sid (Nov 13, 2006)

If you want a really good 3 wood i would suggest the new Cobra 3 wood F Speed. I currently use it along with the F Speed driver. Nice big club head, in fact my 3 wood now is bigger than the Big Bertha i originally started out with 15 years ago. They are around £100 though, if you want a slightly cheaper club then try a hippo or ram, you can usually pick these up at about £40 new. I am still using a £40 hippo 5 wood and it never lets me down. Cobra for forgivemness at a reasonable price and hippo/Ram for cheapness.
Good luck, play well!


----------



## ste1010 (Nov 3, 2006)

When looking for irons I was told to go for steel shafts rather than graphite. Is the same applicable for Woods or is Graphite OK. Most woods on the market seem to be graphite.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Graphite is more usual in your woods, just check out the shafts.

Depending on how fast your swing is you may want a regular flex or stiff flex.


----------



## Hissing Sid (Nov 13, 2006)

Graphite is they preferred choice in woods, i also play with graphite irons as i can control the ball better with them but as with all clubs its what you get on with, there's no hard and fast rule. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

If your new to golf, steel would be the preferred for short irons, if only for wear and tear. Their heavier then graphite but assuming you don't have a 90 mph swing they'll more then do the job until you develop your everyday swing. Woods are a different animal, because of their length they tend to have a lot flex when swung, that flex can work for and against you, give you more distance, but also introduce the dreaded slice. Steel shafts or really stiff graphite shafts require you to have a naturally high swing speed. A typical golfer swings about 70+ mph, Tiger is about 110+, something that takes time, professional instruction and practice practice practice to master.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Tour Edge is the best value in clubs. I believe there are even offset fairway woods.

Sonartechs are awesome clubs if price is no issue, as are the Taylor Mades.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

I got my woods from Sports Authority but I just found them on this website for a lot cheaper:

Heartland America: Cleveland Sport Golf Club

Cleveland Sport OS which are good for off of the fairway or off of the tee.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome to the Wonderful World of Golf. Buy a new club at what you think is a good price, and the very next day bump into two guys who got it $50 cheaper. I guess the old adage "look before you leap" applies here or better still ASK around, guys love to show you how good a deal they got.....


----------

